# Fish Lake gear?



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

I need help with my setup for fish lake. What rod and line weight would you suggest for trolling? I know there are some big fish lurking below, but I want to use the lighter rods and line to enjoy the smaller trout in the lake. 

Also, I dont have lead core or sinking line. What about jet divers? Anyone used flashers @ Fish lake? 

Suggestions on spoons or diving crankbailt?

Thank you for any opinions.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Christopher30 may or may not want to chime in on this one. He's basically the authority on anything Fishlake. 

When are you planning on fishing it? If you go in june thru august, the fish will be deeper. Generally only dinker bows and splake, and the perch will be caught in shallow water. The larger fish (bows and splake) will be down between 20 and 35 feet, and sometimes lower. In this case, divers will certainly help. Downriggers are the ticket though. You can also catch decent sized splake by jigging along the weedline with tubes tipped with perch meat. 

As for the lakers, all I know is they are deep!


----------



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

I am fishing this Memorial weekend. No down rigger on the boat.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

We caught a few by long-line trolling with RMT dodgers and a worm, with an egg sinker just above the dodger. That seemed to help get it down, but I suspect we would have caught more had we been able to go deeper. This weekend you may be able to catch them in the top 5-15 feet of water. I imagine they are still fairly shallow. Make sure to post a report when you get back, and don't forget the camera!


----------

